
“Seems like the type of job where you’re only noticed when you make a mistake” - daneburkland
https://www.afforded.space/only-noticed-when-you-make-a-mistake/
======
bobblywobbles
It is the culture that creates this attitude, and can span any type of work.

~~~
daneburkland
Agree, culture is perhaps the elephant in this room.

------
diafygi
While it may not be a good idea for an individual to do this type of job, it
can be quite lucrative for a business.

If you're a business that can get its products embedded into the "default
procedure" of your customers and only get noticed if you don't work (e.g.
Stripe, Twilio, AWS, etc.), customer churn is minimized and continued revenue
is the default.

~~~
daneburkland
Totally. Interesting parallel I hadn't considered. Set-it-and-forget-it SaaS
is a sweet place to be :)

